# 1992 Jetta from OBD1 vr6 to OBD2 ob2 vr6



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello everyone Just as the title says, I'm Looking or Insight on what needs to be done as far as wiring when it comes to switching from OBD1 VR to OBD2 VR I have the full donor car the Obd2 came out of. Is it plug in play, or do i need to switch the wiring over. thanks in Advance - Bryan


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Its fuse box "pluf and play" but engine harness still needs separating in the bay from chassis harness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry I dont know what that means, I very new to this, and have no help. My car has been sitting for almost a year now, and I've asked Numerous people to help, even offered to pay up to $250. and still nothing. thanks though.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Curious-why switch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

The OBD1 vrt was blown, someone hit a man hole cover, and destroyed the oil pump. I sold the obd1 to someone that's going to rebuild it, and this current vrt has a few more goodies, and more boost, and from what I hear the obd2 is a lot easier to tune.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Wiring*

Use the whole obd2 harness and Ecu
It's plug and play as far as it plugging into your fuse box like the obd1 did
Your question isn't really clear.

If possible I would keep the obd2 engine side like injector harness and the harness that goes into fuse box together with the motor you know it worked with. 
Not totally sure but pretty certain the whole harness has to be swapped


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

2NICE4RICE said:


> Use the whole obd2 harness and Ecu
> It's plug and play as far as it plugging into your fuse box like the obd1 did
> Your question isn't really clear.
> 
> ...


Both harnesses must be swapped, engine and ecu side for obvious reasons having to do with the differences in each versions components (OBD1 vs OBD2).


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

2NICE4RICE said:


> Use the whole obd2 harness and Ecu
> It's plug and play as far as it plugging into your fuse box like the obd1 did
> Your question isn't really clear.
> 
> ...


Sorry my question wasn't fully clear, I needed to know if the fuse box was plug & play, I took the whole Harness from the donor car, and of course ECU, and I also plan on using the MK3 cluster as well This type of wiring worries the pants off of me, because I've never done it before, and I'm working off Trial & error here. I really appreciate the replies. Sorry I took so long to get back I just got back from Vacation.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

If you have it all, including the relays it will be plug and play.

OBD2 does NOT use an ECU relay. 

I'm sure you'll have the Bentley manual to consult or you taped the connectors with a description of function and location like a wise person would do.
Others make notes on a page or folder to keep it all organized. Either way works.


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

There is a 200 page thread on how to swap the VR6 motor into your car and because yours is already a VR6 then you are half way there. There is also a OBD-I to OBD-II swap thread in the Corrado forum which is what you are already trying to do. The first problem with your thread is you don't give any information about your car which makes it hard to answer. Is your car CE1 or something or is it CE2 meaning is yours currently spliced or is it plugged into a CE2 fuse panel. Do you have a distributor VR6 or a coil-pack, they are both OBD-I? 

In short any OBD-I VR6 will need an upper intake, throttle body, MAF, engine harness, engine compartment harness (B4 VR6 Passat is the closest to a Corrado or MK2), ECM, and O2 sensor(s) to make it work. If you currently have a distributor then you will also need a coil-pack, and upper timing cover, CPS, cam drive for the CPS. I have a coil-pack Corrado and this swap was very easy and pretty much plug and play. I did have to change the connectors on some of the single wires that came into the cabin but this was just for secondary things. If you want to use a Mk3 cluster then just make sure to use the matching harness with the cluster and they usually plug right in. You will want to trace the wiring in the manual to make sure your current car is not wired differently but others have done it and they typically just plug the cluster and harness in and maybe have to change/add a few wires.


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

SpacedOutStar said:


> There is a 200 page thread on how to swap the VR6 motor into your car and because yours is already a VR6 then you are half way there. There is also a OBD-I to OBD-II swap thread in the Corrado forum which is what you are already trying to do. The first problem with your thread is you don't give any information about your car which makes it hard to answer. Is your car CE1 or something or is it CE2 meaning is yours currently spliced or is it plugged into a CE2 fuse panel. Do you have a distributor VR6 or a coil-pack, they are both OBD-I?
> 
> In short any OBD-I VR6 will need an upper intake, throttle body, MAF, engine harness, engine compartment harness (B4 VR6 Passat is the closest to a Corrado or MK2), ECM, and O2 sensor(s) to make it work. If you currently have a distributor then you will also need a coil-pack, and upper timing cover, CPS, cam drive for the CPS. I have a coil-pack Corrado and this swap was very easy and pretty much plug and play. I did have to change the connectors on some of the single wires that came into the cabin but this was just for secondary things. If you want to use a Mk3 cluster then just make sure to use the matching harness with the cluster and they usually plug right in. You will want to trace the wiring in the manual to make sure your current car is not wired differently but others have done it and they typically just plug the cluster and harness in and maybe have to change/add a few wires.


I'm sorry But I don't know if it's CE2 or not. The car is a 1992 Jetta the car was swapped with a Distributor VR(OBD1) when I got it, now I'm looking to install the OBD2(coil pack) engine. It states I'm going from OBD1 to OBD2.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

europarkingonly said:


> I'm sorry But I don't know if it's CE2 or not. The car is a 1992 Jetta the car was swapped with a Distributor VR(OBD1) when I got it, now I'm looking to install the OBD2(coil pack) engine. It states I'm going from OBD1 to OBD2.


CE2 refers to the fuse box as it will be Central Electric 2.










There are coil pack OBD1 engines too. 
The easiest way to identify OBD2 is by looking at the throttle body and ECU.

The ECU part # will tell you what you have and what vehicle it comes from.
021 906 258 XX (XX represents a single or double letter), OBD1.
021 906 259 XX (XX represents a single or double letter), OBD2.

On the left is an OBD1 throttle body, used up to July '95 production.
On the right is an OBD2 throttle body from Aug '95 onward.
They are not interchangeable, the bolt pattern is different, as its made specifically for its intake manifold. 
The OBD1 intake manifold has ports for the IAC and EGR where the OBD2 doesn't.


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh ok thanks, Just learned something new again today, but Yeah my MK2 is CE2, and the engine from the Donor Car is OBD2 from a 1997 Jetta GLS VR6


----------

